# autoglym hd wax



## joshb (Sep 26, 2010)

just like to thank everyone for there posotive comments when i asked about autoglym hd wax a few weeks ago, i went and brought some the weekend im now looking forward to trying it out


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

I got some from a swap. Pleasantly supprised. Bloody good wax!


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Good stuff mate. You won't be dissapointed by it, tis fantastic stuff & very durable! :thumb:


----------



## SSB Ad (Jul 25, 2010)

fantasatic product for the price its amazing


----------



## killash (May 3, 2010)

Yeah it's awesome used it for the first time last week and it punches well above it's weight!


----------



## k1+ (Oct 3, 2009)

just remember to standby a bottle of QD beside to tackle the "sweating/ smearing" issue, though it does not always happen. AG Hd wax :thumb:


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

Have been using it since the start of summer. I did a mate a favour and he bought me some in return. Never really looked back since. Got 55 and now some Skull Candy for my more upmarket details.


----------



## borinous (Mar 25, 2010)

I find if you leave it to cure for a lot longer than recommended and the smearing shouldnt happen.


----------



## A Fast Sloth (Aug 14, 2010)

I use this all the time. I'm not wax whore and just use HD Wax. I have bought a tub of Zymol Glasur that will be waiting for me in spring, but I will not stop using HD Wax. I love it. It gives a great shine, its durable, easy on and off. I would not be without it.

I love most of their stuff (even tho I have used, and do use other manufactures products)


----------



## A Fast Sloth (Aug 14, 2010)

Also after each wash, try using some AG Aqua Wax. It's really good stuff, especially good for winter when you dont have the time etc to dry and top up wax. Aqua is quite durable, easy on and off, and leaves a great shine.


----------



## BDJ (Nov 21, 2009)

Will I get any results at all if I top AG HD wax after every or every second wash with Dodo Red Mist?
Can I achieve longer durability over the winter months in that way?
I know I can, but, Red Mist or something else?


----------



## A Fast Sloth (Aug 14, 2010)

Red Mist should in theory allow a longer durability of the HD Wax. Make sure you allow your wax to cure for a day or so first before using Red Mist.

Red Mist on it's own is a great sealant spray, and on top of HD Wax will be brilliant.

I used Red Mist Tropical at the weekend for the first time, and the shine it gave me and beading was immense. 

I'm not 100% sure, but I guess Red Mist would act as a sacrificial layer to the wax, tho eventually the wax will eventually go away depending on weather, washing etc, it wont last forever but Red Mist or AG AquaWax will help prolong it just a little more.


----------



## BDJ (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks, that's what I was looking for.
I know the wax can't last forever, but at least you can prolong a little bit it's life with red mist.
I'm looking forward to trying Dodo products, and Red Mist will be one of the first products I'm gonna get.

Sorry I'm asking another question, but will Megs Last Touch act the same in that case?
I'm gonna get a gallon size of Last Touch anyway, and use it mainly as clay lube.


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Used this today, and was the easiest wax i've ever used, came off really easy with no smearing at about 5pm so it was a bit damp!


----------



## SSB Ad (Jul 25, 2010)

Super wax for price durability and smell gotta love the smell


----------



## Jed (Aug 1, 2010)

I put 3 coats of HD wax on 3 months ago, and wash every week and top up with red mist, still beading very nicely and looking good. As above, leave at least 24 hours before using red mist, also if doing multiple coats of HD wax leave 12-24 hours between coats.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

SSB Ad said:


> fantasatic product for the price its amazing


Not if you buy it at £39.99 from Halfords, it isn't! :doublesho


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> Not if you buy it at £39.99 from Halfords, it isn't! :doublesho


Well don't buy it for £40 from frauds then...lol.


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

SSB Ad said:


> Super wax for price durability and smell gotta love the smell


Dont know what your smelling but mine smells horrid :lol: the other waxes i use are swissvax, now they smell good enough to eat :thumb:


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

Ps you can get it on ebay for the same price i get it from my autogylm rep


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Strothow said:


> Well don't buy it for £40 from frauds then...lol.


I wouldn't be that stupid. :doublesho

I did get the BOGOF in July though.........:thumb:


----------



## slkman (Jun 23, 2009)

SSB Ad said:


> Super wax for price durability and smell gotta love the smell


The smell is rubbish...... but the wax is very good


----------



## Th3Doctor (Feb 2, 2010)

If your using on the champ White civic in your sig I would love to know how it comes out as I have the same colour and need a new wax


----------



## Red Orc (Apr 12, 2010)

Defined Reflections said:


> Dont know what your smelling but mine smells horrid :lol: the other waxes i use are swissvax, now they smell good enough to eat :thumb:


I'm wondering if Autoglym didn't let a few bad jars slip through. A few people on other forums have said that their HD wax smells nice and mine smells nasty as hell (Smells like gasoline). Mine also doesn't go on as easily smoothly or thinly as others have said either.


----------



## A Fast Sloth (Aug 14, 2010)

Mine just smells like petrochemicals, but then again I like that. 
To be crude, people like the smell of their own farts, so it goes to show, what one person smells and like is different to another.

I love this wax.


----------



## Jack Carter (Jul 10, 2010)

A Fast Sloth said:


> To be crude, people like the smell of their own farts, so it goes to show, what one person smells and like is different to another.
> 
> I love this wax.


:lol:

+1.
I love the HD Wax and think it smells better than my own farts :thumb:

I'm using HD Wax & Dodo Supernatural at the moment and I've got to say, I'm happier with the HD wax all round.


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

i love the smell . even me found it a doddle to apply and even on a white car i could tell where i was applying it.


----------



## RCZ (Aug 13, 2010)

I bought it from Amazon for £27. It was recommended to me by a guy who had tested loads of waxes on a spare bonnet and it was his favourite and lasted the longest.

It doesn't smell of much IMHO. I also have some AB Addiction...and that DOES smell good enough to eat (bananas).


----------



## kamaran (Aug 31, 2010)

my AG HD smells great


----------

